# Hi everyone



## amazonna (Apr 17, 2005)

Hi Everyone -

I love all the cool photos on this site!


----------



## Janice (Apr 17, 2005)

Hello and welcome to specktra!


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 17, 2005)

Hi Amazonna! Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## amazonna (Apr 17, 2005)

Thanks for the welcome.  What a pretty and informative website!!


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 18, 2005)

welcome to specktra.


----------



## PnkCosmo (Apr 21, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra!!!


----------



## user2 (May 6, 2005)

Hi!

VuittonVictim (a.k.a. Linda) welcomes you to Specktra!

Have fun here!


----------

